# Trek rail 2020



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola desde Murcia, España.
Aquí un test de la TREK RAIL 9.9
Espero que os guste.
saludos.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! That trail looks pretty scary and unforgiving. Nice riding.


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)

More Rail in action (sub ENG)


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Mingui 666 said:


>


That trail looks like the ones we have in Colorado and Utah. Unfortunately, most are under snow now.

You forgot to show the best part - the uphills!


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

Mingui 666 said:


>


Espero que el Rail que acabo de comprar no me suene así!

gracias por el video!


----------

